# 2010 Cruze - Dashboard screen stuck on "Unit Set"



## RickRazz (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi guys!

I've recently bought a Chevrolet Cruze 2010 (Manual Transmission - European Version) and I'm having a problem. I was trying to set the dashboard screen but it looks like it does not move past the "Unit Set" screen. If I press MENU I would only get the screen with total millage of the car. I've pressed the SET/CLR button and I've tried to use the up and down arrows and nothing happens. Has anyone ever had this issue?










Thank you in advance!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect the instrument cluster circuit board is failing. It's a single replaceable unit that's tied to the vehicle identification number of the car.


----------



## RickRazz (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi @obermd ! Thank you for your reply. I assume that for me to get to the Cluster Circuit Board, I would need to take out the entire instrument cluster out first, correct?

On other threads I've seen people that also had this issue. They pointed at:

Problem with the battery: In my case I've replaced with a new battery. Also, afterwards, I've just disconnected the negative pole for a bit to see if it would make it work but without success.
Faulty Relay: One person stated that he needed to change the battery and a relay (not sure which one) and that made it work.
Can it also be that since the battery was replaced there are some set of keys/combinations that I need to do in order to activate the controls back?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RickRazz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I've recently bought a Chevrolet Cruze 2010 (Manual Transmission - European Version) and I'm having a problem. I was trying to set the dashboard screen but it looks like it does not move past the "Unit Set" screen. If I press MENU I would only get the screen with total millage of the car. I've pressed the SET/CLR button and I've tried to use the up and down arrows and nothing happens. Has anyone ever had this issue?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Welcome Aboard!

there are at least three other posts here speaking to the Euro type DIC. I would look for them and ask the OP's if they may know as most of us have the US style setup and there is also a large minority of Australian users as well.

If I run across them I will try and post them here.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Probably not what you need now, but here is one:









How-To: Upgraded Instrument Cluster


I want to show you how I upgraded my dashboard, from a Chevy Cruze with Korean specifications (VM motori 150 hp diesel engine) to one with a DIC that displays more information. What we are going to need is a new speedo cluster (in my case it came from an Opel Insignia (GM Europa) I bought it in...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## RickRazz (Jul 24, 2020)

So I've connected the OBD and I do get an error with code DTC 3567. After searching online this could have the following causes:

*DTC B3567 01: *Info Display Select Switch Circuit Short to Battery
*DTC B3567 02: *Info Display Select Switch Circuit Short to Ground
*DTC B3567 04: *Info Display Select Switch Circuit Open
*DTC B3567 59: *Info Display Select Switch Circuit Protection Time-Out

Another thing that I've noticed is that I'm able to switch from the menus with the OBD software. Can this be a issue with the battery?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Have you tried pulling the fuse for the instrument cluster?


----------



## RickRazz (Jul 24, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> Have you tried pulling the fuse for the instrument cluster?


I've checked the instrument cluster fuse and it is ok. If that was not working I'm assuming that the screen would not even show up. Maybe it's another fuse?

These are my two fuse boxes:



















I've checked:

ECM Fuse (on first pic - number 10)
CLSTR Fuse (second pic - number 21)
They seem to be ok. I just find it strange that on that lever the MENU button works but the rest dont. Can it be the switch lever that is broken and the SET button and the arrows are not working?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

RickRazz said:


> I've checked the instrument cluster fuse and it is ok. If that was not working I'm assuming that the screen would not even show up. Maybe it's another fuse?
> 
> These are my two fuse boxes:
> 
> ...


I was thinking just pull the cluster fuse out, wait a few minutes, then put it back in to reset the cluster. If you pulled it out to check it that should be sufficient.


----------



## Scud_Rio (Dec 4, 2020)

@RickRazz, Hi Buddy, how did you solve the issue in the above conversation please...Having the same challenge with my Chevrolet Cruze LS 2013.. Your support will be highly appreciated.


----------



## RickRazz (Jul 24, 2020)

Scud_Rio said:


> @RickRazz, Hi Buddy, how did you solve the issue in the above conversation please...Having the same challenge with my Chevrolet Cruze LS 2013.. Your support will be highly appreciated.


Hey buddy!

Sorry for the delay. Yeap indeed I was able to fix this issue.
Basically I took the car to my mechanic and he found out that there was actually an issue with the left lever (blinker lever - the one that as the SET/CLR buttons). Apparently one of the cables was broken and therefore some of the buttons were not working. He tried to fix it but it was easier to just get a new one. So, replacing the blinker lever fixed the issue for me. Also it was not very expensive.

This is what I needed to replace (Image from Google - Auto Repair Guys from Youtube)


----------



## Scud_Rio (Dec 4, 2020)

Thank you so much Sir, for your reply,
I will get it checked then,
Your support and consideration are highly appreciated..


----------



## Swingaleg (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi,

I'm UK based, I have recently purchased a 2nd hand Chevrolet Cruze 13 plate, and have exactly the same issue as the OP,

I’m not mechanically minded, is this a simple fix, or would it require a garage to fix, the vehicle has a 3 month warranty, a friend ran a diagnostic scan, it found no errors


----------

